# Midnight's Echo-- Obsidian Arabians New Acquisition



## equiniphile

What a stunner! Does she have any foals on the ground?


----------



## Druydess

MS Catalyna's sire, MS Santana was US National Champion Stallion in 1986 with 43 in the class!
In 1983 he was Canadian National Champion Stallion with 53 in the class! The only son of *Bask++/ to be named a National Champion halter stallion.

MS Santana:









Bask:


----------



## Druydess

equiniphile said:


> What a stunner! Does she have any foals on the ground?


Thank you!! This mare is so powerful-- it's amazing.
Yes, she does, a lovely colt born last year, and another filly, but I have no pics of her. I'll have to find some of the colt..


----------



## Merlot

WOW you have such very BEAUTIFUL horses - are you sure you wouldn't like to move to NZ and employ me as your stud manager ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Big, stretchy mare..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Another stunning mare you have Dru, congrats!! :smile: I've said it before and i'll say it again, I love black horses!


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> WOW you have such very BEAUTIFUL horses - are you sure you wouldn't like to move to NZ and employ me as your stud manager ;-)


Thank you so much Merlot. I would LOVE to move to NZ; what a gorgeous country! 
You'd make an awesome stud manager and you can narrate all the Dream-baby threads..LOL
Zephyr and Persil and play with/babysit the new foals...:lol:
Now if I can just figure out how to get them all in my suitcase.......:wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl

All I can say is Wow! What a stunning group of horses in your corner of the world. That is a Lot of eye candy in one place.


----------



## BBBCrone

ok Dru, you suck! :razz: They are SO beautiful!!! Now you are forcing hubby and me to make another trip to see you :wink: Not that that is a bad thing mind you. I love playing with your herd. Not to mention, I get to kiss the freckle again :wink:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> ok Dru, you suck! :razz: They are SO beautiful!!! Now you are forcing hubby and me to make another trip to see you :wink: Not that that is a bad thing mind you. I love playing with your herd. Not to mention, I get to kiss the freckle again :wink:


LOL-- yeah I get a lotta that.. :wink:

OMG-- you mean I'd have to put up with you two again??? Say it isn't so.. It was so taxing!
OK-- we will book the freckle for my Lady's kissing..


----------



## CronesHubby

We're gonna hold you to that Dru :smile: You know she loves that freckle. LOL I dont know if you saw but I found my horse too. Look at Confirmation thread. He's a BLM Mustang almost 5 years old AND a Palomino. wooohooo!


----------



## Druydess

CronesHubby said:


> We're gonna hold you to that Dru :smile: You know she loves that freckle. LOL I dont know if you saw but I found my horse too. Look at Confirmation thread. He's a BLM Mustang almost 5 years old AND a Palomino. wooohooo!


I'm counting on it!
It IS quite a powerfully, endearing freckle. Same as his Daddy's. I did not see, but I will go check it out.. Congrats!!
Hope to see you both very soon!


----------



## Druydess

Midnight Echo's Daddy:










Dam:


----------



## Lokenzo

WOW what a stunning mare!!!  She is everything I think of when I think of an Arab!


----------



## Druydess

Lokenzo said:


> WOW what a stunning mare!!! She is everything I think of when I think of an Arab!


We're very pleased to have her as an addition to our farm.
Thank you Lokenzo! Your Avatar is also quite a looker.


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> All I can say is Wow! What a stunning group of horses in your corner of the world. That is a Lot of eye candy in one place.


Cacowgirl-- thank you..
It is a pleasure to walk into the fields.. glad you like them! :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

With parents like that how can she not be beautiful!!?


----------



## EliRose

Oh my goodness, the beauty of these horses is just insane!


----------



## Druydess

Thank you so much EliRose.. I am very proud of this new Lady..


----------



## CLaPorte432

And another amazing addition to your herd! 

WoW. I absolutely adore her! What a chunk!


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> And another amazing addition to your herd!
> WoW. I absolutely adore her! What a chunk!



Thanks Lady!!
She is a TOTAL tank!! I so look forward to Dream's Spanish elegance/movement and her Polish substance/movement for a powerful combination! Explosive movement is a given with both!!


----------



## Druydess

Catalyna:


----------



## Druydess

Chant:


----------



## nikelodeon79

If I'm ever in the market for another Arab, I know where I'm going! What a fantastic group of horses you've put together!

It's so refreshing to see a breeder take such care and put so much thought and effort into selecting their stock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

nikelodeon79 said:


> If I'm ever in the market for another Arab, I know where I'm going! What a fantastic group of horses you've put together!
> 
> It's so refreshing to see a breeder take such care and put so much thought and effort into selecting their stock.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your words are well appreciated Nik!

It has been years of thought and planning that has culminated in my current selections. I am humbled by your recognition of the effort. Please feel free to contact me in the future if you should decide to expand your herd. Dream will have several foals on the ground by then by my various Ladies, and you can be assured any foals I produce will be usable, calm, willing, talented, and intelligent.


----------



## Druydess

Catalyna:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> And you can be assured any foals I produce will be usable, calm, willing, talented, and intelligent.


 You forgot gorgeous lol. :wink: Btw Echo's parents are stunning, love the pic of her mama especially.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> You forgot gorgeous lol. :wink:


LOL-- and so I did.. 

They may not win Nationals:wink:, but they have the pretty... LOL as well as more important gifts.. 
But- ya never know.. how many horses and people were told they'd never amount to anything? I'd heard that about mine.

And then went on to prove them wrong?


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> You forgot gorgeous lol. :wink: Btw Echo's parents are stunning, love the pic of her mama especially.


She's a Santana daughter..US National Champion- OMG!! Mama better be!! LOL


----------



## horsecrazygirl

She is very good looking! Can't wait to see more of her!


----------



## Celeste

What a nice girl!!


----------

